# grand layout idea



## aaronfisher (Oct 29, 2008)

i wish i had the software to draw this up on my comp to work if it would work but my idea is to have a long HO scale layout with a large industrial area at the "east" end of the layout and a sea port at the "west" end of the lay out with a rail yard and a "cute" lil community in the middle and have 2 lines running east and west on the "north" side of the lay out with their operator on the "south" side and part of this idea is to have multiple trains running at any time at different parts of the layout 

but i think the most important ponits for anyone who wants to help me is;
i want it to be 4' deep and about 24' long
all on one level
expandable if i move to a bigger home 
the industries i want to have are a sawmill a pulp mill and a metal scrap yard and something with chemicals for starters
the port i want to have is a container port and a passenger port with grain/Coal ships too

so i think the best type of cars to run would be
CN grain cars
VIA rail
PROCOR chemical cars
DTTX container cars
and any other ideas for cars that anyone may sudjest that works with my idea i have going


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Do you need some software? I have been using Anyrail, which is really easy to use but costs $59. I have found the free versions like Xtrkcad to have a huge learning curve, it's practically a real CAD program.


----------



## aaronfisher (Oct 29, 2008)

ok i downloaded Anyrail and i love it and its so easy to use


----------



## d.k.v (Dec 28, 2008)

the only thing wrong with Anyrail is your limited to 50 peices


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, you are limited to 50 pieces in the demo version. It was worth the $59 for the full version though, as I have spent countless hours using the software with great results.


----------

